# Brands of Generic Klonopin



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

I am very resistant to the effects of benzos, so I started wondering if the generic brands of these drugs were actually made at quality manufactures. 

It came to me when I was refilling my Klonopin prescription and the lady said they were back ordered, problems with the manufacturer. Finally a week later my refill is ready. I quickly noticed the generic brand name changed for the first time since I began taking Klonopin on and off over the last two years. As far as brand names I was getting Teva 1, but now they've made the switch to Qualitest. 

So I'm curious if you ever wondered about the potency of your generic prescription(s). I guess I'll find out tonight if this new brand is more potent...


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

my favourite brand of kpin is PMS(Phamascience)


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

New brand is no more potent. Dammit.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

I can think of Teva and Mylan(Walgreens)...


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Favorite brand of Xanax Hands down is Greenstone LLC. Best Generic out there! No idea about Klonopin i only took it once, I Loved how it lasted almost 2 days though! Seems like alot of long term benzo users switch to klonopin, might have to make the switch soon. Xanax has more of a rush but it only lasts 3-5 hours MAX. 2-3 hours peak. Klonopin lasts alot longer. I Noticed more of a buzz and definite rebound anxiety with xanax though.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I was scared the first time my pharmacy switched generics on me cause i'd been taking the same kind for years. Good thing I didn't notice any difference. I've tried 3 different generics now, and haven't noticed any difference in the way they make you feel.


----------



## JudasEpoch (Jun 6, 2011)

Even though all the generics have the same ingredients, that doesn't mean they have the same quality of ingredients. Many generics tend to have cheap ingredients... But I've found many generics to be better formulated than brand name. Guess it depends on the drug.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm from the U.S. and I always get Teva. I've heard there's better but I once had a generic brand that was not up to par. Teva is good for generic.


----------



## jcmia (Jun 26, 2012)

*brand name Klonopin*

I tried Clonazepam with very adverse effects ... people would tell me "you look high ! are you ok ?" with light nausea that lasted for several hours. Brand name Klonopin was much better with no side effects and a feeling of control while keeping the anxiety under control. It also lasted longer than Xanax.


----------

